# Most technically impressive game?



## Riptor (Sep 27, 2009)

What games have have impressed you with their graphics, or the way they can pull off special effects with limited hardware? There's a lot of choices for me, but I think what I'd say is Duke Nukem 3D for Genesis/Megadrive. Yes, you heard that right. It's more like Wolfenstien 3D, but just the fact they could pull that off is pretty amazing.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 27, 2009)

The Sonic Game which name escapes me from the Dreamcast was pretty advanced for its time.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 28, 2009)

When I first started to play Mass Effect I was surprised that the 360 could even run it properly. It does have texture glitches from time to time but I am still a little shaken at it.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 28, 2009)

Well i guess Crysis is worth a mention seeing 2 years or so down the track and most computers still cant play it reasonably.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 28, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Well i guess Crysis is worth a mention seeing 2 years or so down the track and most computers still cant play it reasonably.


Actually they've been able to play it better than reasonably for two years now. 

Killzone 2 was quite impressive, so was MGS4.


----------



## TehSean (Sep 28, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Well i guess Crysis is worth a mention seeing 2 years or so down the track and most computers still cant play it reasonably.



Maybe not your heap of recycled cans you call a "computer".

Uhhh.. Anyway.. I always thought Katamari Damacy was really impressive just because of the final levels, where you're given a chance to see how big the world is.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 28, 2009)

Killzone 2 was amazingly impressive in 1080p, though i feel it sacrificed game-play for graphics.

MGS4 and GTA4 looked and played excellent.

DIRT 2, amazing graphics, AI is spot on, handling physics are excellent, its very impressive.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 28, 2009)

I think Sonic Adventure for the Dreamcast was the first game where the presentation completely blew me away. Everything looked so smooth and shiny, and the environments looked so expansive. Unless it was supposed to look all rough and textury. Supposedly, Dreamcast games were designed in anticipation of hi-def and can be played on HD TVs without it making everything look pixelated, but I haven't had a chance to test this myself.

Another Dreamcast game I was pretty impressed by, visually, was Alone in the Dark 4. While the graphics are like the half-way point between a PS1 Resident Evil and a Gamecube Resident Evil, Alone in the Dark has something even the Gamecube RE's don't have, which is a flashlight that realistically illuminates whatever it touches. I'm still not sure how that's accomplished with prerendered backgrounds.

And speaking of Gamecube RE's, know a lot of people think it "doesn't count" that the graphics are so realistic if the look is achieved through pre-rendered backgrounds, but that doesn't change the fact a lot of skill had to go into making them look that fantastic. Plus unlike the PS1 version of the game, it wasn't just a series of renders, but several layers of FMV - which somehow know exactly what frame they're supposed to start playing at when you switch camera angles in the middle of, say, a flash of lightning. Supposedly the reason there was never a PS2 version was because the PS2 wouldn't have even been able to handle whatever technique they used to pull that off on the Gamecube.

I doubt anyone else here has played all the Silent Hills as much as I have enough to even notice this, but Silent Hill 4's graphics, while practically being half made of objects from previous games (and thus not all that impressive in terms of polycount) have a certain "something" to them that I've yet to stop liking. Of course, it's always noticeable in 4, where everything is pretty well lit, but even parts of the earlier games that were lit well enough to not need the flashlight didn't look quite as atmospheric as any given shot of 4. Basically, it's like the subtle fog that's easy not to notice indoors in SHs 2 and 3 is refined so that you notice it, but instead of obscuring things, it gives them depth. And I don't think I've ever seen grimier textures on a PS2 game.

I made a thread just for Black, just because I thought it was pretty impressive to see graphics like hardly even a step below RE 4 in a PS2 game that cost like half that when it first came out. Been playing the God of War games recently, and a lot of the ruins-type areas/areas where the sky/ocean feature heavily remind me of how I felt seeing similar areas in Sonic Adventure (except these are technically much better).


----------



## Panzermanathod (Sep 28, 2009)

I was playing the PC Silent Hill 3 and I liked some of the effects they started using on the walls in the "other" hospital.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2009)

MGS4.  Fucking amazing.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> MGS4.  Fucking amazing.



Heck, Metal Gear Solid for the PlayStation. =]


----------



## Horrorshow (Sep 29, 2009)

I remember the first time I saw DOA2 on Dreamcast. That shit was amazing back then. Waaaay back then.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 29, 2009)

I would have to say, all things considered, the FFVII "port" to the NES/Famicom by Chinese hackers. Extremely rudimentary by comparison to the original game, but it managed to incorporate all of the major elements of FFVII into the tight space of an NES cart.

>_> Outside of the Chinese hackers market, I'd have to say that in terms of technically impressive, ThunderForce IV on the Genesis as far as audio goes (nobody pushed the YM2612 as hard as Technos did with TFIV), and graphically, I think the first graphics in a game that ever really blew me away were the entire cast of initial Dreamcast offerings, things like Flag to Flag CART racing, Sonic Adventure, and so on. The sheer resolution was amazing (the maximum an SDTV could pull, plus anti-aliasing, something the PS2 lacked), the textures were crisper and more detailed than any console before it, and it basically kicked the hell out of the PSX and N64. I think it marked the first time that PC graphics and console graphics were more or less on-par for a little while; Even when FFVII was released to major fanfare, PC graphics capabilities surmounted the PSX, and the PC version of it and FFVIII had graphical enhancements made.

Overall? The single most technically-impressive thing I've seen, that was actually impressive on a number of scales (graphics, AI, physics, sound, multiplayer and so on) when it was released, would be the Source engine. It implemented a very realistic physics model, a very realistic graphics engine, and would ultimately go on to outdo and outlive its major competitor, the Doom3 engine/id Tech 4. Considering its longevity in the market, its still-good graphics capabilities, its still-good physics model, and the number of good games still being released for it, I think the Source engine is still one of the most, if not the most, recent games (engines) in recent memory. I can't think of anything from the stretch between Wolfenstein 3D through to it that really brought so much to the table technically.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 29, 2009)

Well if we're going for engines I'm sticking with frostbite.
Battlefireld Bad-Company 2 makes me cream blue.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well if we're going for engines I'm sticking with frostbite.
> Battlefireld Bad-Company 2 makes me cream blue.


You can thank Red Faction for the first execution of that particular idea.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 29, 2009)

legend of zelda wind waker
*:Ãœ*


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 29, 2009)

Kkreiger.







Only a beta mind you. Decent engine, a few enemies, a big level, couple of guns...

It's 93kb.

That screenshot up there is over half the size of the entire game.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 29, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Kkreiger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know that was possible.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I did not know that was possible.


Yep, that's what you call "procedurally-generated". There are a number of other examples by the same people that are incredibly well-done - basically, it comes down to scripting the generation of 3D models and textures along with camera paths and things of the like. It's an incredible thing to think about, and yet it's totally feasible. There was some talk a couple years ago about having procedurally-generated content in more games, but it never really came to much.

It's still an incredibly innovative way of doing things. The only problem is that, as I understand it, it's a hell of a lot more difficult and limiting than the way they do things now.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 29, 2009)

Runefox said:


> You can thank Red Faction for the first execution of that particular idea.


Other games had destruction before red faction was even an idea, though.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 29, 2009)

Runefox said:


> You can thank Red Faction for the first execution of that particular idea.



Red Faction's Geomod technology was a great idea, it wasn't THAT well executed at the time. Most PCs that could run Red Faction back then hit a lag spike when they blew something up, plus the explosion itself wasn't that detailed. All it was, was just a crater.

As you could potentially create tunnels I hoped that they could have used more textures for the actual holes. It got severely monotones trying to traverse some of them.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Red Faction's Geomod technology was a great idea, it wasn't THAT well executed at the time. Most PCs that could run Red Faction back then hit a lag spike when they blew something up, plus the explosion itself wasn't that detailed. All it was, was just a crater.
> 
> As you could potentially create tunnels I hoped that they could have used more textures for the actual holes. It got severely monotones trying to traverse some of them.



I had a ton of fun in PS2 Red Faction, tunneling into safe places and killing with the rail driver, or making pit traps for the stupid bots.  Unfortunately the limited capabilities of the PS2 meant that there was only so much geomod you could do, presumably due to memory constraints.  Almost perfecting a tunnel/trap whatever and then finding that the rock couldn't be blasted away any more was disappointing.

Also, the physics of the game world were not up to speed with the geomod concept - it was entirely possible to have an island of rock hovering in midair, or attached to the rest of the terrain by a small sliver of rock.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Red Faction's Geomod technology was a great idea, it wasn't THAT well executed at the time.


It's true, but I think (I _think_) it was the first major 3D game that actually did anything like that, which is what I'm getting at. It probably would have happened eventually, but given that it actually did lag pretty badly back when it launched pretty much guarantees that it would have taken quite a while to come about otherwise (and the current level of usage of the concept is also very telling of that).

Frankly, it's just plain hard to blow shit up, and when you do it, it wreaks havoc on the hardware.


----------



## Shireton (Sep 29, 2009)

Dwarf Fortress, hands down.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2009)

Shireton said:


> Dwarf Fortress, hands down.



The world generator for DF can take half a fucking hour to decide upon a world layout and set it up.  It's that elaborate.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 30, 2009)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> legend of zelda wind waker
> *:Ãœ*



I actually agree with this. Though the character design (excluding Link) left a lot to be desired, the presentation was clean and smooth.

Although I know it was just 'lol running around in pictures' Resident Evil Remake was one of the best looking games I had ever played for the Cube.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 30, 2009)

Shadow of colossus was pretty technically impressive on the ps2


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 30, 2009)

When it was made, Phantasmagoria was actually pretty technologically impressive game considering how much stuff it took to make it, and how many people were involved. 

Too bad the game was one of those stiff-looking FMV games that were all-the-rage at the time.  The 7th Guest at least didn't have gritty pixelated actors all the time.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 30, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I actually agree with this. Though the character design (excluding Link) left a lot to be desired, the presentation was clean and smooth.


I'd have to disagree - Cel shading had been done before (Dark Cloud 2, for example, which did it very well, or Tales of Symphonia, another (post-Wind Waker) Gamecube game that did it very well), which basically removes the technical impressiveness right there. There wasn't really much that was technically impressive with that game.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'd have to disagree - Cel shading had been done before (Dark Cloud 2, for example, which did it very well, or Tales of Symphonia, another (post-Wind Waker) Gamecube game that did it very well), which basically removes the technical impressiveness right there. There wasn't really much that was technically impressive with that game.



Personally, I wasn't very impressed with the cel shading in ToS.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 30, 2009)

Pacman.


----------



## Patton89 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pong.


----------



## Shireton (Sep 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The world generator for DF can take half a fucking hour to decide upon a world layout and set it up.  It's that elaborate.


It doesn't take that long for me since I've upgraded my computer (which was a few months ago), but the amount of detail in the game is extreme, and Toady (the guy making it) still has tons of stuff he's adding in. It's absolutely going to be the most extremely all-encompassing game ever, if it isn't already. Even if it'll be pretty much impossible to truly play and not just screw around


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2009)

Shireton said:


> It doesn't take that long for me since I've upgraded my computer (which was a few months ago), but the amount of detail in the game is extreme, and Toady (the guy making it) still has tons of stuff he's adding in. It's absolutely going to be the most extremely all-encompassing game ever, if it isn't already. Even if it'll be pretty much impossible to truly play and not just screw around



It's one of those games that all but tells you "Admit it.  You want to make a big mess.  You want your fort to fail catastrophically so you can laugh about it with your friends."


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 30, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Personally, I wasn't very impressed with the cel shading in ToS.



What about Wild ARMS 3?


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 30, 2009)

morrowindsky said:


> I'm going to have to say anything Source.
> 
> The sheer customizability and compatibility is amazing, and it supports (at a maximum) 5 versions of DirectX, despite one not being implemented.
> 
> ...



Yeah Valve is awesome at creating easy to design engines. GoldSrc wasn't bad to mod with and Valve noticed the potential with third party and modders after Counter Strike. I am guessing thats why the Source SDK is so user friendly toward mods. I hope Half Life 3's engine is going to be even more capable.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I hope Half Life 3's engine is going to be even more capable.



I'm sure we'll get a chance to see in 2015. =P.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 1, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I'm sure we'll get a chance to see in 2015. =P.



You mean Episode 3 at the rate we've heard of it?


----------



## Monamy (Oct 1, 2009)

If it's just any game, then I think nothing can beat Myst series (I still play EXILE from time to time), the game is totally based on well-made graphical scenaries... well, since it's more like the puzzle type of game, I think the team had all the time in the world to focus on graphix =X


----------



## Alien (Oct 3, 2009)

Echo in the early 90's. Gran turismo 3 in the early 2000's Call of Duty 4 now.


----------



## Envy (Oct 3, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Pong.



I'll take your Pong and raise you Tennis for Two


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 3, 2009)

Envy said:


> I'll take your Pong and raise you Tennis for Two


I raise it by cathode ray missile simulator game made in 1947.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 5, 2009)

Best looking: Uncharted two http://ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/14225971/uncharted-2/videos/uncharted2_vdr_091809.html

Best looking w/ hardware: super Mario galaxy.


----------



## Envy (Oct 5, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> I raise it by cathode ray missile simulator game made in 1947.



Okay, you win. =p


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Oct 5, 2009)

Zelda: Twilight Princess for Gamecube. It explains itself if you've played the game.
One of the Gamecube games with the highest graphics. It's close to the level of a Wii game.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 7, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> What about Wild ARMS 3?



You know. I've never played Wild ARMS 3... or any of the series for that matter.



Digitalpotato said:


> You mean Episode 3 at the rate we've heard of it?



Or Left 4 Dead 2k15.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 7, 2009)

Jurassic Park: Trespasser

Beat so many other games and engines to the punch on several technologies.


----------



## feathery (Oct 7, 2009)

I will have to say i wil never forget opening on my 7th birthday to play TLOZOOT * Ocerina of time* and being blown away by its graphics at the time. Nothing could compare to it at the time, and if it did i can not remember. Just walkign through the small village at the start was like something i never felt before, walkinf through grass picking up rocks going for a swim, it blew me away. It's a shame ill never feel that way again about games.


----------



## Shireton (Oct 7, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Jurassic Park: Trespasser
> 
> Beat so many other games and engines to the punch on several technologies.



Great idea, bad execution  I swear I can feel it's inspiration in Farcry and Crysis, though.


----------



## furry fan (Oct 8, 2009)

super metroid for the snes


----------



## Talash (Oct 8, 2009)

Morrowind, when it first came out (And to a lesser extent Oblivion), blew me away. But then again I had quite a powerful gaming rig at the time - Wouldn't have been nearly as impressive on something lower end. Still loved both the games though, for all their flaws.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 8, 2009)

Talash said:


> Morrowind, when it first came out (And to a lesser extent Oblivion), blew me away. But then again I had quite a powerful gaming rig at the time - Wouldn't have been nearly as impressive on something lower end. Still loved both the games though, for all their flaws.


This.

But for me it was the sheer scale of the game. A huge island to yourself to explore, save destroy, guilds to become the head of, houses to lead, it was and still is one of the most expansive games I have ever seen.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 8, 2009)

For me it was FF7 for PS1 back then that game was badass. also i would have to say MGS for PS1 that game changed my life forever. LONG LIVE SOLID SNAKE and CLOUD XD


----------



## Talash (Oct 8, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> This.
> 
> But for me it was the sheer scale of the game. A huge island to yourself to explore, save destroy, guilds to become the head of, houses to lead, it was and still is one of the most expansive games I have ever seen.



Not to mention the nerdgasm I had over the inclusion of the TES Construction Kit. I may very well have spent almost as much time playing with that as the game itself.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 8, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> For me it was FF7 for PS1 back then that game was badass. also i would have to say MGS for PS1 that game changed my life forever. LONG LIVE SOLID SNAKE and CLOUD XD



SOLID SNAKE IS MARTIAL ARTS GOD.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> SOLID SNAKE IS MARTIAL ARTS GOD.


Fixed.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I actually agree with this. Though the character design (excluding Link) left a lot to be desired, the presentation was clean and smooth.
> 
> Although I know it was just 'lol running around in pictures' Resident Evil Remake was one of the best looking games I had ever played for the Cube.



I've played Wind Waker, and if you are going for that kind of smoothness, I think Kya: Dark Linage pulled it off much better. It's PS2, but man the vista's were stunning. It's too bad the native people kind of like, it really sucked that such a amazing game with it's presentation had that one major draw back. I hated the way they rendered the native people, and the Wolfen. it just, contrasted too much with the rest of the game.

It reminded me a bit of Okami, which is another game that blew my mind with the entire presentation. But KDL, you often had to so stop and just be impressed by how vast and beautiful the world appeared to be, even though you were confined to a small part of it within the game. It has the smoothness of Wind Waker when you transition from one place to another but it was more, realistic and yet cartoony at the same time.

Game-cube's star game to me, for presentation that blows your mind is Baten Katios: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean. Arguably a beautifully put together RPG, but it's vista's were just...so breath taking. It literally took my breath away how they managed to pull of certain parts. Sure it was all pre-rendered and sort of fixed, like Resident Evil Zero was, but still.

Yes something can look impressive when it is most realistic, but that's not what really takes my breath away. I like to see the world it all it's beauty. I want to feel like I am in a world, not a micro-world.

Resistance 2 had a part in the game that did manage to blow my mind, it was underground and I was impressed but how at that one part, I felt like I could push through the screen and walk into a real world. The background, the rock, everything felt so real.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Resistance 3 had a part in the game that did manage to blow my mind, it was underground and I was impressed but how at that one part, I felt like I could push through the screen and walk into a real world. The background, the rock, everything felt so real.


Resistance 3?  Do you mean Resistance Fall of Man or Resistance 2?  Or is there something else that you meant that I'm not seeing?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Resistance 3?  Do you mean Resistance Fall of Man or Resistance 2?  Or is there something else that you meant that I'm not seeing?



Haha...typo. I meant to type 2. It was Resistance 2. I was watching my brother play. The game is pretty interesting, like a crossover between Resident Evil and something else. A war-game perhaps.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Haha...typo. I meant to type 2. It was Resistance 2. I was watching my brother play. The game is pretty interesting, like a crossover between Resident Evil and something else. A war-game perhaps.


I'm such a big fan of the Resistance series.  You don't even know.  

The game was pretty awesome graphically.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm such a big fan of the Resistance series.  You don't even know.
> 
> The game was pretty awesome graphically.



I've have not seen a play through of the first one.

I will say though, what was interesting to me the most, was the background. They really did attempt to make the world feel like the world. To make it feel real without over-doing it.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've have not seen a play through of the first one.
> 
> I will say though, what was interesting to me the most, was the background. They really did attempt to make the world feel like the world. To make it feel real without over-doing it.


They did a good job of it.  I mean, it wasn't RE 5 or MGS4, but it was pretty damn good.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 8, 2009)

I think that for graphics MGS4 was one of the best if not THE best games for PS3. Also what do u guys and girls think of BrÃ¼tal Legend. Do u think it is going to a good game?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 8, 2009)

Lately its been Far Cry 2, with absolutely stunning environments and high graphics settings on a nearly three year old rig.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 8, 2009)

Talash said:


> Not to mention the nerdgasm I had over the inclusion of the TES Construction Kit. I may very well have spent almost as much time playing with that as the game itself.


Indeed, It was a good game and still is hah I own it for the PC and X-box.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 8, 2009)

Cryengine 2, it's incredible graphics/effects/physics/Customizable gameplay/Huge maps/freeroaming/mapmaking features makes me jizz.

We all gotta admit it's a bit overrated, but we all can't deny the fact that it's probably the most advanced game engine available today.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 9, 2009)

Also, in terms of gameplay, Fallout. The first and to this day, one of the few games that actually manage to emulate a P&P RPG experience.

In terms of writing, Planescape: Torment and KOTOR2, hands down.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 9, 2009)

In terms of graphics I'd say The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena, and its Xbox predecessor, Escape From Butcher Bay.
For older games, FFVII on PS1.

Gameplay, I'd say Morrowind for its open-ness and Halo 1-3.


----------



## Kuraggo (Oct 11, 2009)

Star Wars Rogue Leader Rogue Squadron II. Even if the name sucked the graphics were godly. It still looks good and it runs at 60 FPS. I can count with one hand the number of games that run at 60fps in consoles right now.  

Gran Turismo, back then those cars looked so freaking real. 

And more actual games i would say Call of Duty 4, Gears of War and Mirror's Edge, because of the art style and it has some of the best textures i've ever seen.

Well, lets say Crysis too, even if you need a NASA computer to max it out at a playable framerate.


----------



## Fenra (Oct 11, 2009)

For its time, I'd have to go for F-Zero GX. When you consider the track detail, background details, ship details and so on, all running at a steady frame-rate, I never noticed one hint of slowdown and all on Gamecube technology, well it impressed the hell out of me.

PS2 had some memorable titles, Okami I found stunning for its art design, while not that technologically advanced what it managed to pull from PS2 hardware was impressive. Shortly followed by Shadow of the Collosus, despite frame rate drops in the fights the sheer scale on PS2 hardware blew me away.

Still I cant honestly think of any modern games that I find that impressive, not even a monster like crysis holds the same spark of excitement and awe older games filled me with. I guess its because (and hold onto your hats, incoming personal opinions you might not agree with) in this generation of gaming technology everything looks nice. Even the average to god awful games look pretty (Sonic Unleashed, Legendary, Lord of the Rings: Conquest, Fable 2 and so on...) so they have to be something very special to make me go "wow!" at the spectical of them and so far nothing in the current generation has. Maybe The Last Guardian or Final Fantasy XIII will change that but untill then I remain... not so much underwhelmed by this generation, there are impressive games out there, just not blown away the same as I have been in the past.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 12, 2009)

Most technically impressive game?

Huh, first it was Sim City 3000 (back when it was released.)

Then it became Medal of Honor: Allied Assault.

... I can go through a whole list, but let's just say for most technically impressive, it would have to be the BF:BC or FarCry 2.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 12, 2009)

I stand by what I said before [ if I said this before ) MGS4 in trem of game play and how it looks is to this day the best game out there. but don't get me wrong Farcry 2 was good to but to me MGS4 is #1 and Farcry2 is #2. .


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 12, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Then it became Medal of Honor: Allied Assault


Awesome game. I <3 you forever for mentioning it.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 12, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> For older games, FFVII on PS1.



How was VII advanced? They were even planning on putting it out on VI's graphics and only tweaked its engine slightly to add 3D models on 2D backdrops. It wasn't that advanced and Quake already made true 3D a year previously.



Iakesen said:


> Gameplay, I'd say Morrowind for its open-ness and Halo 1-3.



Morrowind's "openness" was downgraded heavily from Daggerfall's massive openness. Halo 1-3 were just consoleised FPS games that had features pioneered in previous games.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 12, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> How was VII advanced? They were even planning on putting it out on VI's graphics and only tweaked its engine slightly to add 3D models on 2D backdrops. It wasn't that advanced and Quake already made true 3D a year previously.


The thread title says impressive, not advanced. It impressed me. End of.




CryoScales said:


> Morrowind's "openness" was downgraded heavily from Daggerfall's massive openness. Halo 1-3 were just consoleised FPS games that had features pioneered in previous games.


Kay.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 12, 2009)

will back then FF7 was advanced and it did  impress me back then. And a lot of people will say the same thing. this was meant for CryoScales


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 12, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> The thread title says impressive, not advanced. It impressed me. End of.



It says technically impressive. Meaning advanced. Meaning it presents something new that is technically better then anything else.



TheNewfie said:


> will back then FF7 was advanced and it did impress me back then. And a lot of people will say the same thing. this was meant for CryoScales



Quake (first person shooter) presented true 3D instead of just models on backdrops.


----------



## FaSMaN (Oct 14, 2009)

It all probably depends on how far back you want to go ,but there's a few titles that stand out to me.

The ultima series (4-6 Especially) paving the way to modern RPGs each one bringing more to the table and eventually inspiring the creation of the diablo series.

System Shock 1&2 nuff said,the did what bioshock did 14 years earlier and much much more.

Blake Stone: Aliens of Gold, most people remember Wolf3d or doom but blake stone was the game that bridged the gap between the two epic titles and unfortunately not nearly as popular.

Dune 1&2 even though the rest of the series was complete rubbish the first two set the pace for strategy games later on, and eventually lead to the command and conquer franchise. 

And last but not least super mario brothers, it changed the face of gaming forever.

Any one ever played a game called "war wind"?

Edit: PS for those wondering why all my titles are from the 1990's its simple, that was the last period that I was truly impressed by gaming everything after that had already been done last good titles in my book was Beyond good and evil and Vampire:the masquerade bloodlines.


----------



## ADF (Oct 14, 2009)

I figured this thread would be interested in the latest CryEngine 3 video.


----------



## xjrfang (Oct 14, 2009)

Super mario 64 was really good for the time, so was Zelda OOT

i played it recently and sure, its pretty bad graphics, but its still playable in today's standards


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah I'll just go for Shadow of the Beast. [/fan-boy mode]


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 18, 2009)

DEAD SPACE!


----------

